# Moving to Canada in 3 weeks



## c_junkie (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
Can anyone tell me how to find a room for rent on monthly basis or a cheaper hotel that gives a monthly rate. 
Also any suggestions on what to do about heath care untill OHIP kicks in ( I heard it takes about 3 months for that) after I get my SIN #. 
Thanks.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

c_junkie said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can anyone tell me how to find a room for rent on monthly basis or a cheaper hotel that gives a monthly rate.
> Also any suggestions on what to do about heath care untill OHIP kicks in ( I heard it takes about 3 months for that) after I get my SIN #.
> Thanks.


Whereabouts in Ontario are you going?
As far as OHIP you will require to carry other coverage until it kicks in after the 3 month waiting period. There are a number of insurance companies that will provide such coverage.


----------

